# Sliders Question?



## marrey25 (Nov 8, 2016)

When Catering any sort of event do caterers usually figure 2 sliders per person, or does it usually depend on the type of event?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I usually collaborate with the client on questions such as that to make sure that we are on the same page and that neither one of us is surprised or dismayed at event time.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Depends on how much the protein portions weigh.

On the low end 3 oz pp.

3 oz (cooked) is about the size of a deck of cards so kinda large for one slider but skimpy for 2 IME.

Like @cheflayne pointed out this is something to discuss with the client.

Lay out the info and let whoever is controlling the budget decide.

No need to be the bad guy standing in the corner looking stupid if they run out.

mimi


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

A lot also depends on what else you are serving.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

A lot also depends upon how much is being charged, how much profit is desired, costs of doing the event,etc.


----------



## marrey25 (Nov 8, 2016)

ok thank you guys for all the help i really appreciate it


----------

